# New hire for screen printing



## firemansanford (Aug 30, 2009)

I am hiring a new screen printer. He is new to screen printing. I was thinking of paying him by the piece. is $.25 per color to little? I would pay by the hour but because he is new I think I would loose money. Any suggestions?


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

firemansanford said:


> I am hiring a new screen printer. He is new to screen printing. I was thinking of paying him by the piece. is $.25 per color to little? I would pay by the hour but because he is new I think I would loose money. Any suggestions?


You are hiring as an employee? If so, as long he makes minimum wage. But, if I were to get paid by $0.25, you'd be broke lol.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

If he is supplying the shirt, then you are ripping him off. How many colors? Who is providing the garment? How many pieces?


----------

